# Reiser fs

## ermes87

quando provo a montare la partizione su cui tengo i dati(che è in reiserfs) mi dice:

```
mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc2,

       missing codepage or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so
```

posso farci qualcosa o semplicemente bestemmiare tutta la litania dei santi e poi cambiare credo per ricominciare con una nuova?

grazie mille in anticipo

----------

## Ic3M4n

cosa ti dice dmesg | tail ?

----------

## comio

 *ermes87 wrote:*   

> quando provo a montare la partizione su cui tengo i dati(che è in reiserfs) mi dice:
> 
> ```
> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc2,
> 
> ...

 

hai compilato il modulo nel kernel?

posta un cat /proc/filesystems

ciao

----------

## ermes87

```
end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 32

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 4

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 40

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 5

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 48

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 6

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 56

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 7

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 0

```

----------

## comio

 *ermes87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 32
> 
> ...

 

oi oi oi... urge backup

ciao

----------

## ermes87

non posso fare il backup... non monta la partizione... incomincio con la litania dei santi?

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

non è che è il cavetto messo male?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Raccontaci le 48h prima che ti comparisse ciò...

Dicci quanto è vecchio l'HW in questione.

Intanto, inizia a leggere questo : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-408378-highlight-recovery.html

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *ermes87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 32
> 
> ...

 

ha tanto l'aspetto di un guasto hardware. se è così non c'è molto da dire

potrebbe anche essere che hai ciccato il supporto all'hard disk e/o controller, nel kernel. l'hai aggiornato recentemente?

hai possibilità di provare un altro kernel? (anche il liveCD va benissimo)

----------

## thewally

E' ottimo il topic che ti ha indicato deadhead .... anche se a me non ha funzionato   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Inizia con un bel 

```
emerge ddrescue
```

Ed incrocia le dita   :Wink:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

il mio non è un modo per recuperare i dati, ma il primo passo per lavorare al ripristino, senza toccare i dati originali che vanno preservati. Una volta creata la copia, bisogna usar i tools specifici dell FS in questione.

Cmq il tool che suggerisco di usare è dd-rhelp, che sia appoggia a dd-rescue , che è diverso da ddrescue   :Wink: 

----------

## ermes87

è sempre andato tutto perfettamente, l'hard disk avrà un mese e mezzo di vita scarso... Stavo scompattando un rar abb grande, mi si è blocvcato a metà. poi culo del culo è saltata la corrente. quando ho riavviato... morto... ho provato a fare un fdisk del disco e mi vede normalmente tutte le partizioni su quel disco, quindi non penso sia un cavetto. ora proverò con l'howto

----------

## Mr.Evolution

Non vorrei fare l'uccello del malaugurio ma a me un maxtor si è spaccato dopo 2 mesi di utilizzo dopo un riavvio....non ci credevo....

Ti conviene salvare il salvabile e mandare il disco dal tuo rivenditore x la garanzia

----------

## ermes87

mi è succesa na roba molto strana, ho rifatto le partizione mandando al diavolo tutti i dati. ma con le partizioni nuove mi da lo stesso problema, mentre ho provato a farle in ext2 e me le monta correttamente... come mai?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *ermes87 wrote:*   

> mi è succesa na roba molto strana, ho rifatto le partizione mandando al diavolo tutti i dati. ma con le partizioni nuove mi da lo stesso problema, mentre ho provato a farle in ext2 e me le monta correttamente... come mai?

 

a parte che ReiserFS è famoso per fare porcate di questo tipo... funziona malissimo ed è un generatore di dati persi...

io non mi fiderei troppo, e farei un controllo: a me sa tanto di guasto hardware.

potresti riformattare la partizione usando il controllo dei settori danneggiati (mkfs -c) e poi usare badblocks con il massimo livello di verbosing e vedere cosa ti dice.

in ogni caso vedi di stressarlo un po' quel disco. fallo lavorare molto pesantemente e a lungo

----------

## Apetrini

Ti dico subito come la vedo io....

reiserfs è stato abbastanza affidabile nel mio caso, però ...ce sempre un però... reiserfs non tollera guasti hardware al hard-disk, se pensi di avere un guasto fisico stai attento a quello che fai.

Comunque lancia un fsck.reiserfs /dev/xxx (xxx la tua partizione) e vedi cosa ti dice, se poi ci sono errori gravi che non si risolvono e che hanno bisogno di un "rebuilt-tree", be qui la cosa si fa complicata, puoi fare il rebuilt-tree sole se non hai settori danneggiati, se no c'è una probabilità di peggiorare ulteriormente la tua situazione.

----------

## Cazzantonio

strano... boh a me reiserfs non ha mai dato problemi (salvo un singolo episodio di corruzione da cui però ho recuperato perfettamente tutto).

Forse reiserfs soffre di errori del disco mentre ext3 no.... (sto tirando a caso)

----------

